# My new possible build



## dreiko4788

I need to play video games in really high settings,, 1440p. I prefer intel and nvidia "not a funboy i just have my reasons"

MotherBoard:Asus prime z490 A 215 euro
CPU: i7 10700k 355 euro

ssd:samsumg 860 evo 500gb 65 euro
hdd: WD black 2T 110 euro
Ram: Corsair Vengeance rgb pro 3200mhz 32Gb 130 euro
Psu: Seasonic focus px 750w 140 euro
case:coolermaster cosmos c700p black edition 310 euro (possible to buy 3 fans with blue colour rear and top)
watercooler: nzxt kraken x62 120 euro
GPU: Waiting for 3070 or price drop of rtx 2070 etc


----------



## tristar

Looks good, the PSU is Seasonic right ?


----------



## dreiko4788

tristar said:


> Looks good, the PSU is Seasonic right ?


 yes my bad i edited it now


----------



## dreiko4788

Is it worth it to buy motherboard with pci 4.0? Now i see mine doesnt have and i do intent to buy a 3070 maybe


----------



## Stancestans

Intel is dragging its feet as far as its plans for PCIE Gen 4 go. You won't, however, be trading much performance gains by settling for PCIE 3.0, so in my opinion, no, it isn't worth the extra bucks.


----------



## dreiko4788

ok moving to the next question. Ay good companies for custom made graphics cards like gigabyte msi asus? I head gigabyte has problems cause its bad cooler and speed, i heard someone say go check zodac and someone said check aorus asus and msi.. so its hard to know a safe option which is not crazy expensive.


----------



## Corday

Before deciding, read this article: Custom GPU


----------



## dreiko4788

Any suggestions on water coolers around 120 euros? i cant find the posted cooler on greece. I seem to like nzxt a lot. For the system i posted how good the cooler should be? I plan to buy 3070 also and i think i ll go asus or msi 3070.

2 good sites that show products on several shops which i ll use to buy my product


https://www.bestprice.gr/










Skroutz.gr: Σύγκριση τιμών σε 6240+ καταστήματα!


Σύγκρινε τιμές σε πάνω από 6240 καταστήματα ή αγόρασε απευθείας από το Skroutz. Βρες ευκαιρίες, δες απόψεις χρηστών και χαρακτηριστικά προϊόντων!




www.skroutz.gr


----------



## Stancestans

Corsair Hydro series are good value alternatives within that budget. Check them out https://www.bestprice.gr/search?q=corsair+h


----------



## dreiko4788

Corsair Hydro Series H115i RGB Platinum


Βρες τιμές για Corsair Hydro Series H115i RGB Platinum σε 30 καταστήματα στο Skroutz. Διάβασε χαρακτηριστικά & πραγματικές αξιολογήσεις χρηστών!




www.skroutz.gr












Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum


Βρες τιμές για Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum σε 33 καταστήματα στο Skroutz. Διάβασε χαρακτηριστικά & πραγματικές αξιολογήσεις χρηστών!




www.skroutz.gr





h115i better? and can i make it look with only one colour?


----------



## Stancestans

dreiko4788 said:


> Corsair Hydro Series H115i RGB Platinum
> 
> 
> Βρες τιμές για Corsair Hydro Series H115i RGB Platinum σε 30 καταστήματα στο Skroutz. Διάβασε χαρακτηριστικά & πραγματικές αξιολογήσεις χρηστών!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skroutz.gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum
> 
> 
> Βρες τιμές για Corsair Hydro Series H100i RGB Platinum σε 33 καταστήματα στο Skroutz. Διάβασε χαρακτηριστικά & πραγματικές αξιολογήσεις χρηστών!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skroutz.gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h115i better? and can i make it look with only one colour?


One has a 240mm radiator while the other one has 280mm; difference in cooling performance between them is insignificant. The cpu blocks are designed/shaped differently. The lights and fans are software-controlled, so you can make them whatever colour you want. Compare them in Corsair's website and pick whichever tickles your fancy.


----------



## dreiko4788

what about this


https://www.bestprice.gr/item/2155999333/nzxt-kraken-x63.html


----------



## xrobwx71

dreiko4788 said:


> I head gigabyte has problems





dreiko4788 said:


> someone said check aorus


Aorus *is* Gigabyte


----------



## Stancestans

dreiko4788 said:


> what about this
> 
> 
> https://www.bestprice.gr/item/2155999333/nzxt-kraken-x63.html


Works too. Your pocket is the limit.


----------



## dreiko4788

Stancestans said:


> Works too. Your pocket is the limit.


its same price kind of, i though all nzxt are overpriced in greece. So its the same as others i think but more pretty for me so ill go that one probly.


----------



## dreiko4788

xrobwx71 said:


> Aorus *is* Gigabyte


gigabyre windforce i heard its bad cooling system but if its aorus its good.


----------



## Stancestans

dreiko4788 said:


> gigabyre windforce i heard its bad cooling system but if its aorus its good.


Care to link to where you got that from?


----------



## xrobwx71

dreiko4788 said:


> gigabyre windforce i heard its bad cooling system but if its aorus its good.


What I was saying is Aorus is a line of Gigabyte products. Windforce is what they call their cooling system on some cards. 





__





What is GIGABYTE WINDFORCE? ?






www.gigabyte.com













About | AORUS


Story of AORUS from Gigabyte.




www.aorus.com


----------



## dreiko4788

Stancestans said:


> Care to link to where you got that from?


One of my friends is deadly serious that it is bad(temp airflow effieciency) and i know how it sounds. Gigabyte+Asus is what i always looked in gpu's so i am thinking to go for asus this time even if gigabyte is kind of pretty and asus ungly .


----------



## dreiko4788

https://www.bestprice.gr/item/2155779031/seasonic-focus-px-750.html?qo=seasonic%20focus-px%20750w&from=search&fbclid=IwAR06MwBtAw1smuetMBqRta5_mGxcMWm1gPBaWz4Do4fpWjqpDL6U-TpyeG8











Seasonic Focus-PX 750W


Βρες Seasonic Focus-PX 750W στο Skroutz. Δες χαρακτηριστικά, διάβασε χρήσιμα σχόλια & ερωτήσεις χρηστών για το προϊόν!




www.skroutz.gr





I cant find it and i plan to buy pc these days it seems its out of stock i really want seasonic and i plan to take something really good like this around 150 euros


----------



## dreiko4788

I changed my ram. this one is 2x16gb but it is the same is it still compatible and ok? its easier to buy it from the store and it is more safe this way
nzxt kraken x63 or nzxt kraken x73








SSD SAMSUNG MZ-76E500B/EU 860 EVO SERIES 500GB 2.5'' SATA3


Η νεότερη έκδοση της σειράς SATA SSD με τις καλύτερες πωλήσεις παγκοσμίως, o Samsung 860 SKU:PER.306185



www.e-shop.gr












CPU INTEL CORE I7-10700K 3.80GHZ LGA1200 - BOX


Ετοιμαστείτε για μια μοναδική εμπειρία στο gaming, σε ψυχαγωγία VR, αλλά και σε δημιουργ SKU:PER.558786



www.e-shop.gr












RAM CORSAIR CMW32GX4M2C3200C16W VENGEANCE RGB PRO WHITE 32GB (2X16GB) DDR4 3200MHZ DUAL KIT


Οι overclocked μνήμες CORSAIR VENGEANCE RGB PRO DDR4 ανάβει τον υπολογιστή σας με συναρπα SKU:PER.577432



www.e-shop.gr












HDD WESTERN DIGITAL WD2003FZEX 2TB CAVIAR BLACK SATA3


Η τελευταία σειρά των σκληρών δίσκων της σειράς Black της WD, προσφέρουν βελτιωμένα SKU:PER.303051



www.e-shop.gr












ΜΗΤΡΙΚΗ ASUS PRIME Z490-A RETAIL


Η σειρά ASUS Prime έχει σχεδιαστεί εξειδικευμένα για να απελευθερώσει το πλήρες δυναμικό SKU:PER.524667



www.e-shop.gr












CoolerMaster Cosmos C700P Black Edition


Βρες τιμές για CoolerMaster Cosmos C700P Black Edition σε 5 καταστήματα στο Skroutz. Διαθέσιμο σε 2 χρώματα. Διάβασε χαρακτηριστικά & πραγματικές αξιολογήσεις χρηστών!




www.skroutz.gr




psu: as i said in the previous post i cant find that anymore i dont know if i should wait if it ll comeback or find an alternative but i am deadly serius i cant make wrong choice for that.


----------



## dreiko4788

Seasonic Focus Plus 750 Platinum


Βρες Seasonic Focus Plus 750 Platinum στο Skroutz. Δες χαρακτηριστικά, διάβασε χρήσιμα σχόλια & ερωτήσεις χρηστών για το προϊόν!




www.skroutz.gr




maybe this one?


----------



## Stancestans

dreiko4788 said:


> Seasonic Focus Plus 750 Platinum
> 
> 
> Βρες Seasonic Focus Plus 750 Platinum στο Skroutz. Δες χαρακτηριστικά, διάβασε χρήσιμα σχόλια & ερωτήσεις χρηστών για το προϊόν!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skroutz.gr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe this one?


That works too. Covid affected supply of lots of things.


----------



## dreiko4788

hhm i bought Seasonic Focus Plus 750w with 150 euros but courier gave me Seasonic Focus Px 750W is it any different really?


----------



## Stancestans

None that I can see in the specs comparison. PX is an upgrade and successor to the Plus series. The opening paragraph here https://seasonic.com/focus-px says it all. You can compare them here https://seasonic.com/catalog/product_compare/


----------



## dreiko4788

Actually what happened is that Seasonic changed the names of the "focus plus platinum" models to "focus px"models for more simplicity and this change is called OneSeasonic.
Maybe this means shops ll sell the newer model even if you ordered the old one from the site.


----------



## Stancestans

dreiko4788 said:


> Maybe this means shops ll sell the newer model even if you ordered the old one from the site.


They have no reason NOT to, because it's literally the same thing.


----------



## dreiko4788

Sad thing is i ordered Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 32GB DDR4-3200MHz (CMW32GX4M2C3200C16W) from eshop.com and it ended now i have to order it again from elsewhere.


----------



## dreiko4788

Guys i wanna buy rtx 3070 i heard there were some problems.


----------



## dreiko4788

Do you know if a specific model didnt have any problems and mb it would be here


----------



## Stancestans

That's the problem with jumping ship too soon. Wait it out a few months.


----------



## SpareChange

Always wait for the second iteration of cards the 1st batch is always rushed out and the users are the real best testers. Never buy a high end GPU when first released.


----------



## dreiko4788

Thermal paste for i7 10700k and nzxt kraken x73 ? what kind of thermal paste whould i buy how much expensive? do i need to know anything?




__





Συστημα ψυξης thermal conductors | Όλα τα προϊόντα - Page 4 : E-shop.gr


Δείτε όλα τα προιόντα στην κατηγορία ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΨΥΞΗΣ THERMAL CONDUCTORS - Σελίδα 4



www.e-shop.gr


----------



## Corday

Any of the injector ones shown in your post will work fine.


----------



## dreiko4788

thank you and i understand but i waited 2-3 years for a awesome build of a computer i had a very hard time and now is the time i ll buy one and i cant change my mind of buying rtx 3070


----------



## Stancestans

dreiko4788 said:


> thank you and i understand but i waited 2-3 years for a awesome build of a computer i had a very hard time and now is the time i ll buy one and i cant change my mind of buying rtx 3070


Then just go ahead and buy it now. Your mind is set, so why did you even ask?


----------



## dreiko4788

Because there are various models and maybe you knew one had some problems and one had no problems. It didnt hurt to ask. For example you could say dont buy evga it has problems and buy msi cause 3080 had no problems from msi manufactures etc


----------



## Stancestans

No one is saying you should NOT buy a 3080 or 3070. All we're saying is you don't have to buy one right away because of the issues affecting these first "wave" releases. No one here is going to tell you "buy this brand, avoid this other one" because no one is in such an authoritative position. Brand is a poor determinant of which one has issues and which one doesn't, and what these issues are. If you absolutely must get one now and can't wait any longer, then you can easily find out which ones have been reported to have issues and which ones are ok. Also, you don't have to buy the custom brands. Delayed releases and stock shortages are NOT helping the situation either. Long story short, it's simply too early to tell. Good things come to those who wait. Recent RTX 2080 ti buyers will tearfully attest to that.


----------



## dreiko4788

ok i understand and i agree but i cant wait amy longer i need my computer ready to start working also and i want buy one for gaming. What matters to me is noise levels and temperatures at full fan speed or low fan speed. Not many reviews out there from what i heard the asus model is better in nosie and temperature and safer choice. Idk if you agree?

I am between
*Asus VGA TUF-RTX3070-O8G-GAMING 700 euros
MSI VGA GeForce RTX 3070 VENTUS 3X OC 660 euros*


----------



## dreiko4788

Stancestans said:


> No one is saying you should NOT buy a 3080 or 3070. All we're saying is you don't have to buy one right away because of the issues affecting these first "wave" releases. No one here is going to tell you "buy this brand, avoid this other one" because no one is in such an authoritative position. Brand is a poor determinant of which one has issues and which one doesn't, and what these issues are. If you absolutely must get one now and can't wait any longer, then you can easily find out which ones have been reported to have issues and which ones are ok. Also, you don't have to buy the custom brands. Delayed releases and stock shortages are NOT helping the situation either. Long story short, it's simply too early to tell. Good things come to those who wait. Recent RTX 2080 ti buyers will tearfully attest to that.


I dont understand which cards are faulty i dont know many things


----------



## Stancestans

dreiko4788 said:


> ok i understand and i agree but i cant wait amy longer i need my computer ready to start working also and i want buy one for gaming. What matters to me is noise levels and temperatures at full fan speed or low fan speed. Not many reviews out there from what i heard the asus model is better in nosie and temperature and safer choice. Idk if you agree?
> 
> I am between
> *Asus VGA TUF-RTX3070-O8G-GAMING 700 euros
> MSI VGA GeForce RTX 3070 VENTUS 3X OC 660 euros*


Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## dreiko4788

Lets say i have this computer
CPU: i7 10700k 
Ram: Corsair Vengeance rgb pro 3200mhz 32Gb
lets say i got an old 1023MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 (Gigabyte)
lets say i want play dota 2 so what are my options do i install the old graphic card or not. Do i install the graphic card and it ll worktogether with cpu in graphical performance or only one can work so which is stronger


----------



## xrobwx71

dreiko4788 said:


> Lets say i have this computer
> CPU: i7 10700k
> Ram: Corsair Vengeance rgb pro 3200mhz 32Gb
> lets say i got an old 1023MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 (Gigabyte)
> lets say i want play dota 2 so what are my options do i install the old graphic card or not. Do i install the graphic card and it ll worktogether with cpu in graphical performance or only one can work so which is stronger



*MINIMUM: for DOTA 2*
*OS:* Windows 7 or newer
*Processor:* Dual core from Intel or AMD at 2.8 GHz ------------------ *You have double the cores and 1000 Mghz more in your system.*
*Memory:* 4 GB RAM ------------------------------------------*You have 28 more GB of RAM.*
*Graphics:* nVidia GeForce 8600/9600GT, ATI/AMD Radeon HD2600/3600 -------- GeForce 9600 ---------------------- GTX 650
*DirectX:* Version 9.0c
*Network:* Broadband Internet connection
*Storage:* 15 GB available space
*Sound Card:* DirectX Compatible

*I would say you'll be able to play DOTA 2 just fine with good performance.*


----------



## Corday

*dreiko4788: I think you're out of luck. The built in graphics have a better chance but I wouldn't count on it. *


----------



## dreiko4788

i am waiting for rtx 3070 but the rest parts of my new computer i got them here and when i build it cause its hard for me to build computer i am searching things in internet how to connect all parts etc cause its new pc and has many new stuff.. So i guess if i want use my new computer i need install the graphics card. i play dota in almost high graphics but not many fps in my old computer


----------



## Stancestans

There are lots of slow, step by step pc building videos that you can literally follow. Search "robeytech" for instance. His building videos span multiple hours. Search "build a pc step by step" to get even more sources on how to go about it, like this 2017 video 



Or this for a 2020 edition




Watch to your heart's content.


----------



## dreiko4788

Can someone explain if he knows what this step is ..CONNECTING RGB LED FOR LIGHTING CONTROL (OPTIONAL)
manual says:Check the orientation and connect compatible NZXT RGB devices to the RGB LED connector on the breakout cable. (Lighting accessories sold separately) 
Could it be a separate panel bought from nzxt?
3:40


----------



## Corday

If you're referring to array lights that would be an option. My experience with them has been negative on two computers wherein they lasted about six months.


----------



## Stancestans

That optional step is for connecting the pump's 4-pin rgb connector to other compatible rgb accessories such as rgb controllers and comb cables. Your setup may or may not include other rgb accessories that you would like to control together with your pump's rgb lighting. For example, if your motherboard had only one rgb header, and you had other rgb accessories like fans and led strips, then you would need a way to have all of them connected to that one rgb header on the motherboard, so that you could control their lighting effects through your motherboard's rgb control software. For NZXT lighting accessories, see PC Case Lighting | LED Lights for Gaming Setup | NZXT

The connectors must be oriented correctly. They cannot be connected in whichever way. This applies to just about any other connector in a pc.


----------



## dreiko4788

Any idea about this? why things are missing is it normal? i dont see anything to fill it.
My manual you see and also you see the mobo i got and what i filled in that thing but i see step 6 and i cantfind the rest to fill like i am supposed to?


----------



## Corday

How to get the most out of your RGB LEDs with Aura Sync - Edge Up


Use ASUS Aura Sync Software with compatible RGB LEDs to add colors and effects to your PC.




edgeup.asus.com


----------



## Stancestans

That's normal. You only connect what you have and leave the other pins as they are.


----------



## dreiko4788

The CPU cables from psu that i need connect to (i7 10700k) asus primze z490-A well i see 8 pins in mobo +4
so how many pinsa re needed. i will not overclock the cpu


----------



## Stancestans

Plug in the 8-pin. It's plenty adequate.


----------



## dreiko4788

And what if i connect 12?


----------



## dreiko4788

Quick start guide from asus shows 8pin+4pin to connect and the 20 pin ofc the big one. So it is because the mobo and not the cpu?


----------



## dreiko4788

I read ffrom google 
Do I need both 8 pin CPU power connector?
3 Answers. From experience, it suffices to install the *8 pin connector* on the left. The right 4-*pin*-*connector* is basically a redundancy that the *CPU* may draw upon under extreme load most likely only relevant when you *do* extreme overclocking


----------



## Stancestans

You can connect the 4 pin too, it won't hurt anything. The cpu will only draw what it needs and no more. Some processors will run just fine with the 4 pin only.


----------



## dreiko4788

Ok all these are done. i click to power computer and nothing happens mouse keyboard not working.. so my brother takes out one of my rams in position 4 and the only kit of the ram remails at position 2. So manual says position position 2 and 4 for my ram it is daul so i did not do anyting wrong. Why conputer dont start with both rams? Computer runs with each of the kits alone i tested both at position 2.


----------



## dreiko4788

pc works now i installed w10 but onl y with 16gb of ram meanin it has only one of the 2 kits installed


----------



## Stancestans

Update the BIOS to the latest version then try both ram sticks again. If it still won't work, you have a defective DIMM slot on the motherboard.


----------



## dreiko4788

I put the rams in position 1 and 2 and they work properly i am afraid to do bios update i am told i may do bad things. whould i do xmp enabled right? and why the rams ar 1200 speed but they are supposed to be 3200 mhz


----------



## Stancestans

If you use slots 1 and 2, your two sticks will be running in a single channel configuration (slot 1 and 2 are the same channel, either channel A or B, depending on your motherboard's design). Likewise, slot 3 and 4 are on the same channel. If you put one stick in a channel A slot and the second stick in a channel B slot, your two sticks will be running in a dual-channel configuration. The more memory channels your system uses, the more memory bandwidth is available to the system and applications. Note, however, that there are use cases whereby there is no significant difference in performance between single and multiple-channel memory configurations. Some games, for example, will run the same (not slower or faster) in both single and multi-channel memory configurations, especially when you have a discreet GPU. Generally speaking, you are better off with dual-channel memory configuration instead of single-channel config, so try the sticks in slot 2 and 3 or slot 1 and 3 so that your kit runs in dual-channel config.

Flashing the BIOS is safe as long as you're flashing the right bios and you do not interrupt the flashing process. It is advisable to plug your system into a PSU when flashing the BIOS. BIOS updates can fix many things, including security holes, poor perfomance and compatibility with other hardware components. Chances of bricking the motherboard while flashing the BIOS are very slim. Enable the right XMP profile for your memory kit.


----------



## dreiko4788

updated to latest bios.
Same things at slots 2-4 not even bios start.. at slots 1-3 bios start but they start again and again so windows dont start so its instability issue i see yellow light so ram problem.
at 1-2 pc starts normally and the speed of rams in bios i see 2133 but they should be 2666 even if they are 3200 cause i think this mobo supports until 2666 and after that its overclock


----------



## dreiko4788

ok so if i disabled xmp at bios the computer can run with ram at slots 1-3


----------



## dreiko4788

but obs the speed is not as it should


----------



## Stancestans

2133MHz is your kit's SPD speed. Page 1-6 of your motherboard's manual explains what SPD speed is and why the motherboard defaults to that speed. You can learn more about SPD speed here spd speed - Google Search

After a BIOS update, reset (clear) CMOS to revert BIOS to default settings then choose the right XMP profile for your memory. Are you going to ignore the fact that DIMM slot 4 is not working? If I were you, I'd return the motherboard, because it's clearly defective and no surprise that it isn't stable with the right XMP profile.


----------



## dreiko4788

I though by enabling xmp at bios all ll be set correctly and with slots 1-3 if i enable it it will not start windows it ll boot to bios again and again


----------



## Stancestans

Theoretically, that's the expected outcome, but practically, it doesn't always work out. Your case is worsened further by the bad slot which could easily affect the other slot (3) with which it shares a channel. Try the XMP profile again, but with the sticks in slots 1 and 2 (single channel) AFTER clearing CMOS or loading BIOS defaults. Also, change DRAM voltage to 1.35v to go with the 3200MHz XMP profile.


----------



## dreiko4788

one other question i got is this .
i ll install this card TUF-RTX3070-O8G-GAMING｜Graphics Cards｜Motherboards / Components ｜ASUS Global
i got this card and a cable that i curently use(so the cable is old idk what hdmi it is) gtx 650 1gb gigabyte(awesome card zero problems i had for so many years) so do i need another cable?

Monitor old until i buy new:VS248H-P | Monitors | ASUS USA


----------



## Stancestans

To use your current monitor with the 3070, you don't need a new hdmi cable. For your new gaming monitor, move over to DisplayPort.


----------



## dreiko4788

site for windows10 pro keys for windows 10? if i change motherboard i heard i need new key?


----------



## Corday

dreiko4788 said:


> site for windows10 pro keys for windows 10? if i change motherboard i heard i need new key?


If it shows as counterfeit or doesn't work, a call to Microsoft solves the problem. You don't have to buy anything.


----------



## dreiko4788

Now for the ramp problem i didnt do


Stancestans said:


> Theoretically, that's the expected outcome, but practically, it doesn't always work out. Your case is worsened further by the bad slot which could easily affect the other slot (3) with which it shares a channel. Try the XMP profile again, but with the sticks in slots 1 and 2 (single channel) AFTER clearing CMOS or loading BIOS defaults. Also, change DRAM voltage to 1.35v to go with the 3200MHz XMP profile.


I was a bit lazy so i didnt do anything like clearing cmos but i installed ram kits at slots 1-2 and enabled xmp and at cpuz it shwos 1600 but cause its ddr it means it is doudble data rate so 1600 mean 3200mhz i guess. I dont know if single chanel 3200 is better than double channel 2133


----------



## Stancestans

Yeah, 3200MHz single channel is better than 2133MHz dual channel for use cases that do not benefit from multi-channel memory configuration.


----------

